# Weather Nation on DISH (Channel 215)



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Today's Uplink Activity included four channels labeled "WN" (HD and SD on both arcs) plus interactive channels. It looks like DISH is considering adding the channel.

When does The Weather Channel contract expire? 
(Al Jazeera America is moving from 215 to 216 - WN could be placed at 215 next to TWC on 214 if TWC renews.)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll say it yet again .... I wish the NWS would come out with a channel like NASA. Continuous nationwide data with interspersed switchovers to the local NWS site forecast pages and radar. Add the ability to show data from the Storm Prediction Center and the National Hurricane Center and dump the private pundits.

No onscreen 'talent' required.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I'll say it yet again .... I wish the NWS would come out with a channel like NASA. Continuous nationwide data with interspersed switchovers to the local NWS site forecast pages and radar. Add the ability to show data from the Storm Prediction Center and the National Hurricane Center and dump the private pundits.
> 
> No onscreen 'talent' required.


DISH does have NASA. On channel 286.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> DISH does have NASA. On channel 286.


SayWhat? wants a NWS channel similar to the NASA channel, with the government disseminating weather information directly via a TV channel instead of having others produce channels.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I get weather nation OTA 9.3 Chattanooga Tn.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> Today's Uplink Activity included four channels labeled "WN" (HD and SD on both arcs) plus interactive channels. It looks like DISH is considering adding the channel.
> 
> When does The Weather Channel contract expire?
> (Al Jazeera America is moving from 215 to 216 - WN could be placed at 215 next to TWC on 214 if TWC renews.)


A new uplink named "WN" and new channel slot right next to a channel that used to be 24/7 weather forecasts. Sure looks like it.

My guess is it's past the considering stage though. The Hopper guide indicates AJA will move to 216 April 1st.

And what about all those other 5000 series channels in both SD and HD? Could they be placeholders for MLB Extra Innings?


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Being a weather enthusiast, with my own weather station, website I never tune into any weather channels. The internet has what I need, everything important is right there, live and up to date.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

camo said:


> Being a weather enthusiast, with my own weather station, website I never tune into any weather channels. The internet has what I need, everything important is right there, live and up to date.


Yes but it is a mite difficult to do that when you want to see the forcast while getting dressed at 3am.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Not at all.

Your local NWS website is up and running at all hours. A couple of cliecks and you're there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheGrove said:


> Yes but it is a mite difficult to do that when you want to see the forcast while getting dressed at 3am.





SayWhat? said:


> ^^ Not at all.
> 
> Your local NWS website is up and running at all hours. A couple of cliecks and you're there.


One can also use the weather app from the current "something about weather" channel. On Hoppers press the blue button and select the app. BUT the drawback is that one has to use the remote to step through the information. If one uses their PC or smartphone one has to manipulate the device. A TV channel can be watched while one has their hands busy or are across the room from the TV. And if said TV channel is actually presenting the weather - that is a good thing.



Jaspear said:


> My guess is it's past the considering stage though. The Hopper guide indicates AJA will move to 216 April 1st.


There is usually about a week after a channel moves for a slate to be shown. AJA has already moved - they are available with full guide data on channel 216. But the video feed remains on 215 for hotels and other commercial accounts that use DISH as a video source for their TV system. They have until the 1st to change the tuner on the receiver they use for AJA.



Jaspear said:


> And what about all those other 5000 series channels in both SD and HD? Could they be placeholders for MLB Extra Innings?


It is possible ... as the channels are on both arcs. But I noticed that the number of channels uplinked are the capacity of each transponder. 5101-5115 is 15 SD channels, 5120-5128 is 9 HD channels. There have been similar "full transponder" test ranges in the past - so it may all be an internal test. There are also additional channels uplinked to the same transponders so this can't be 15 new SD channels or 9 new HD plus the ones already on that transponder,


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> One can also use the weather app from the current "something about weather" channel. On Hoppers press the blue button and select the app. BUT the drawback is that one has to use the remote to step through the information. If one uses their PC or smartphone one has to manipulate the device. A TV channel can be watched while one has their hands busy or are across the room from the TV. And if said TV channel is actually presenting the weather - that is a good thing.


I find that even the local TV station weather is getting annoying. The 'talent' is always wandering back and forth in front of the maps and charts or pointing their finger at one place while blocking out the area I want to see. Then there's the fact that you have to be watching the show to catch the weather portion between everything else. Same thing with the national weather services being discussed here. The local segments are squeezed between everything else so if you're pressed for time and want to see what your mon\rning drive will be like, you may get annoyed

NWS sites are static and unobstructed. They provide current conditions and forecasts, radar, as well as warnings and some interesting climate and historical tidbits for their area.

.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH adding WN does not prevent you from ignoring your TV and going elsewhere for weather. DISH adding WN will provide an option for those who DO want weather on their TV, especially since TWC and other channels seem to have moved away from the concept of presenting the weather.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

This is good news. Just in time for tornado coverage. Rumors are they might start to show live stream feeds showing live tornados as they happen in other cities. The weather channel of tens just shows weather history shows durring bad weather. The more weather channels the better.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

scottchez said:


> This is good news. Just in time for tornado coverage. Rumors are they might start to show live stream feeds showing live tornados as they happen* in other cities*.


Problem there is you want it to show what's happeneing in YOUR area, if there is anything. If not, then showing other areas is fine.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I saw the Weather Nation Channel in HD today.
Very nice
Hope they add it.
24x7 real weather and they do focus on breaking weather news, tornados and thunderstorms.
So if there is bad weather in your area, they cover it.
The feed I saw did do weather on the 8s type of coverage breaking out to local weather.
It also broken to local comercials like what the Hopper can do (local comercials stored on the HD)
No Weather Histroy or how weather changed histor shows here.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

The more HD the better especially since that's all I watch. My only beef with limited room for HD why bring in a second HD weather channel. I don't like this thinking at all. If TWC isn't getting it done, dump them for WN. Could be exactly whats coming anyway, I'm sure its much cheaper. I would rather use that HD slot for something else, and having outdoor interest, The Outdoor Channel works for me, move it to the sports package and I would sub. :righton:


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am disappointed that dish hasnt provided rsn hd to hawaii


----------



## rkelzenberg (May 31, 2012)

I would also like to see Weather Nation on Dish. For those who live in markets with OTA coverage and an HD receiver, check to see if any of your local TV stations partner with WN to provide the 24 X 7 local weather channel.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Rumor is April 8th is the day they turn it on channel 215.
Rumor is it is already uplinked and ready to go.
Just a Rumor, dates change often.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The uplink isn't a rumor ... we posted that when it occurred on March 18th. The "active" date is a good bet.


----------



## NCwolfpack00 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have not seen Weathernation on DISH yet!! Was it supposed to be live today??


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

NCwolfpack00 said:


> I have not seen Weathernation on DISH yet!! Was it supposed to be live today??


The date in post 19 above was strictly a rumor.


----------



## ibjimbo (Apr 11, 2006)

Channel 215 seems to have disappeared from my channel guide.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... 215 has been replaced by WNELM - SD. 9602 has the same name in HD.
Neither feed is available to subscribers.

WN 9652 SD and 9653 HD remain uplinked (and not available).

So ... two WN channels with different names. Both with HD feeds. Back to post 1 ... when does TWC's contract expire? 

(Last "dispute" ended May 24, 2010. http://about.dish.com/press-release/programming/dish-network-and-weather-channel-reach-agreement )


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

For what it's worth, the latest rumor from a "guy" is that it will begin Monday, April 20.



James Long said:


> (Last "dispute" ended May 24, 2010. http://about.dish.com/press-release/programming/dish-network-and-weather-channel-reach-agreement )


Five years. Sounds about right. If 4/20 turns out to be vapor, nothing like having a replacement ready to go when you demand lower per sub fees for the next five years.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

James Long said:


> Yep ... 215 has been replaced by WNELM - SD. 9602 has the same name in HD.
> Neither feed is available to subscribers.
> 
> WN 9652 SD and 9653 HD remain uplinked (and not available).
> ...


That scares me! I would like both TWC & WN on DISH. Hopefully that's DISH'S plan. I remember 2010 well, that's why I'm so intrested this time around.

So, what are we seeing in the uplink report today? Two different WN channels along with an app or one channel and one app? What might the letters ELM mean? Satelite guys say rumors are now tha WN starts on the 20th. Any one hearing those rumors on here?

Since I don't have a Hopper, Is An App the same thing as a program on Dish Home 100?


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

As to TWC and WN on DISH, we may have our answer:

http://www.mdjonline.com/pages/full_story/push?article-Storm+warning+goes+up+for+Weather+Channel%20&id=26562907

I was so hoping WN would be anaddition not a replacement.

Oh well.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

The channel 215 was removed within a few hours ago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobCulp said:


> The channel 215 was removed within a few hours ago.


As noted, it was REPLACED by WNELM ... the apparent second WeatherNation channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrh1985 said:


> So, what are we seeing in the uplink report today? Two different WN channels along with an app or one channel and one app?


The channels added (not available) today are all video. Two SD channels (one per arc) and two HD channels (one per arc). The SD was added on the vacated channel 215.

Already testing (not available) were SD and HD channels labeled "WN" plus an app.

From all appearances DISH will be ready to completely replace TWC with two WN channels and an app on day one. Whatever day that is.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

jrh1985 said:


> As to TWC and WN on DISH, we may have our answer:
> 
> http://www.mdjonline.com/pages/full_story/push?article-Storm+warning+goes+up+for+Weather+Channel%20&id=26562907





> And thirdly, on Friday Moody's Investors Service downgraded the debt owned by Weather Channel parent company Weather Co., saying the Weather Channel "isn't perceived by cable and satellite companies as a 'must-have' channel, and could therefore be dropped by more providers or face cuts in carriage fees," the WSJ said.
> 
> Those threats come against a backdrop of declining viewership. The average number of TVs tuned to The Weather Channel in prime time fell 22 percent between 2011 and 2014, according to Nielsen, the WSJ said.


Think it could be 'cuz they don't do no weather no more?


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

James Long said:


> The channels added (not available) today are all video. Two SD channels (one per arc) and two HD channels (one per arc). The SD was added on the vacated channel 215.
> 
> Already testing (not available) were SD and HD channels labeled "WN" plus an app.
> 
> From all appearances DISH will be ready to completely replace TWC with two WN channels and an app on day one. Whatever day that is.


I wonder what the second WN channel is? I don't think WN owns another channel right now. Could it be some sort of Weatherscan? That's what TWC has on some cable systems.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrh1985 said:


> I wonder what the second WN channel is? I don't think WN owns another channel right now. Could it be some sort of Weatherscan? That's what TWC has on some cable systems.


That sounds like a good idea ... we were promised a WeatherScan Channel from The Weather Channel back in 2010. Only a few markets got a WSCAN channel.


----------



## rkelzenberg (May 31, 2012)

There could be another explanation. The channel could be a private video channel for WN to distribute their custom content to their local markets that they provide service in. Currently they are transmitting everything via IP and FTP. They could be leasing a transponder channel and see some cost savings as they already had the uplink setup.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

rkelzenberg said:


> There could be another explanation. The channel could be a private video channel for WN to distribute their custom content to their local markets that they provide service in. Currently they are transmitting everything via IP and FTP. They could be leasing a transponder channel and see some cost savings as they already had the uplink setup.


How would that work? When WN is in a local market, it useally hooks up with a local station and has a digital subchannel.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

When you go to Ch 100, under category news, the Weather Channel that is copied from channel 213
If channel 213 can be deleted, then we got room for 2 channels : Weather Nation at 215 and Weather Scan 213 or 214 if TWC does go away. Just a thought.

If TWC does go away, will WN occupy a duplicate interactive 100 news category ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WNELM seems destined for 215 ... separate from the WN feed warming up in the 9600s. (Channels not currently available to subscribers.)
213 is an interactive version of The Weather Channel, but it does not appear on Hoppers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Uplink Activity ... WNELM (which was renamed WNE) has been removed and WN moved into place as channel 215.

The channel is NOT yet available to subscribers.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

James Long said:


> Uplink Activity ... WNELM (which was renamed WNE) has been removed and WN moved into place as channel 215.
> 
> The channel is NOT yet available to subscribers.


So much for the second WN channel. Any news on if it will be available today?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrh1985 said:


> So much for the second WN channel. Any news on if it will be available today?


I would not be surprised.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

I say wait until Wednesday, most of the time, Wednesdays is the day most new channels launch on Dish


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

Willh said:


> I say wait until Wednesday, most of the time, Wednesdays is the day most new channels launch on Dish


Yes but, the rumor for some time now has been the 20th.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe they ummm, like totally got a mondo case of the munchies today, like ya' know Dude?


----------



## dplantz (Jun 12, 2006)

Weather Nation is active on channel 215 now. Weather Channel is still active on 216


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

dplantz said:


> Weather Nation is active on channel 215 now. Weather Channel is still active on 216


I think TWC is 214.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, it is there. On the Roku, I can type in my zip code and get the local weather. But it looks like I cannot do this on Dish with Weather Nation.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> Yes, it is there. On the Roku, I can type in my zip code and get the local weather. But it looks like I cannot do this on Dish with Weather Nation.


On what receiver? On the Hopper you should be able to add up to 10 favorite cities.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I am surprised at the interest in Dish weather channels when this info is so simply available on your iPad/smartphone.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Not the same. Sometimes I want to hear the explanation. In addition, most often I just want to change the channel see what's going on especially during bad storms, then go back to a show. Since the Weather Channel so rarely has actual weather on when I used to check there, I like Weather Nation who does.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

James Long said:


> On what receiver? On the Hopper you should be able to add up to 10 favorite cities.


I was able to add 2 locations, and it looks lik I can add more, on my non DVR Box.

So, as of right now DISH has an App, SD & HD Channels for both TWC and WN. DISH Home Ch 100 is all TWC weather. What will DISH do now???


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Wilf said:


> I am surprised at the interest in Dish weather channels when this info is so simply available on your iPad/smartphone.


I only use apples for pies and sauce and my old flip phone is dumb like a phone should be.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

This is minor but could be major, WN is now on DISH Home Ch 100


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> I only use apples for pies and sauce and my old flip phone is dumb like a phone should be.


But you are posting in this forum so you are using a computer!

Last night we has thunderstorms and a tornado watch in my area. We were able to track the storm with radar and determine the distance to the nearest lighting strikes. I live in a small community on the Eastern shore of Maryland, which gets short shrift by TV channels - weather channels or otherwise. But I do have very good broadband!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

jrh1985 said:


> As to TWC and WN on DISH, we may have our answer:
> 
> http://www.mdjonline.com/pages/full_story/push?article-Storm+warning+goes+up+for+Weather+Channel%20&id=26562907
> 
> ...


True. I will look at Weather Nation when The Weather Channel has those reality shows on.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

dennispap said:


> I think TWC is 214.


Yes The Weather Channel is on 214 both HD and Regular channels.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Wilf said:


> I am surprised at the interest in Dish weather channels when this info is so simply available on your iPad/smartphone.


. Peeps like to see the weather as it happens with professionals analysts. That is why we also need The Weather Channel for their detailed information on stormies.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> . Peeps like to see the weather as it happens with professionals analysts. That is why we also need The Weather Channel for their detailed information on stormies.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


So perhaps Dish should demand a name change more reflective of the truth, say something like "Storm Central", at the next contract renewal. And take one cent per month per sub off the rates for each annoyingly stupid storm name they come up with.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> . Peeps like to see the weather as it happens with professionals analysts. That is why we also need The Weather Channel for their detailed information on stormies.


WeatherNation should be able to provide both ... perhaps without Roker or Cantore (or other "professionals") shown playing in poor weather - but wall to wall focused coverage of whatever needs to be covered. Less non-current programming about old storms and other topics.

The Weather Channel has proven that they cannot change. They promised change years ago when DISH dropped them for a few days ... they slipped back into their old ways before DirecTV dropped them for a few months. They did not earn their way back on to DirecTV through correcting their programming.

Perhaps with WeatherNation and The Weather Channel both on DISH there will always be weather on. If The Weather Channel chooses to remove themselves from DISH's lineup then WN can do the job.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

At least we now have a network not bogged down by entertainment or reality programming. I was glad to watch WN this morning.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SeaBeagle said:


> . Peeps like to see the weather as it happens with professionals analysts. That is why we also need The Weather Channel for their detailed information on stormies.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


I suppose you also 'need' The National Enquirer for detailed news?


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

On the 211k, I do not see a way to add local weather. Am I missing something?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> I suppose you also 'need' The National Enquirer for detailed news?


Be nice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not the press release for this thread ... so see here:
DISH and The Weather Channel Sign Multi-Year Renewal


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

James Long said:


> Not the press release for this thread ... so see here:DISH and The Weather Channel Sign Multi-Year Renewal


So what now?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Just like before ... the new channel may be gone before many even know it's there.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> Just like before ... the new channel may be gone before many even know it's there.


Hopefully not.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Jaspear said:


> So perhaps Dish should demand a name change more reflective of the truth, say something like "Storm Central", at the next contract renewal. And take one cent per month per sub off the rates for each annoyingly stupid storm name they come up with.


Never could figure on naming winter storms.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Chihuahua said:


> At least we now have a network not bogged down by entertainment or reality programming. I was glad to watch WN this morning.


I agree 100% on the above comment.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I suppose you also 'need' The National Enquirer for detailed news?


National enquirers has boring things. The front page has stories that do not even exist.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> Be nice.


Being nice. Just promoting their publication which is fine.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SeaBeagle said:


> National enquirers has boring things. The front page has stories that do not even exist.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


Just like TWC. Boring 'shows' and Winter Storms that don't really have names.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

As of right now, WN and WN App still on. WN App now works on DISH Home Ch 100. Good sign?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jrh1985 said:


> As of right now, WN and WN App still on. WN App now works on DISH Home Ch 100. Good sign?


Working is always better than broken.

I noticed on the Hopper "L" app (available on any channel by pressing the blue button then choosing WN) that the forward/back/skip buttons still work. WN also allows the addition of up to 10 favorite cities - TWC app has five.

It is nice to have a choice ... in both the app and the channels.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Will anyone be surprised if this just quietly fades away in a few weeks? Or sooner.


----------



## jrh1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

This looks good!: http://www.mydish.com/weathernation


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I never set up the local weather on Dish Home. I did that. It looks like I can have five different locations with the 211k. However, there is no way to set up local weather on Weather Nation I guess.

Patrick


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*WeatherNation Launches on DISH Delivering 24/7 Weather Reporting*

* National channel to feature real-time news coverage
* WeatherNation app debuts on select DISH set-top boxes including the Hopper
* DISH offers six-week free preview to customers nationwide

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- DISH Network L.L.C. has launched WeatherNation®, a leading multi-format, local, regional and national television weather news service. The multi-year agreement includes a channel focused on national weather information as well as an interactive app that allows customers to quickly view their local weather.

"DISH customers asked for more weather coverage around the clock," said Warren Schlichting, DISH senior vice president of programming. "With the addition of WeatherNation's offerings, our customers have even greater access to weather news and information when it matters most."

WeatherNation's interactive app is available on DISH's award-winning Hopper® Whole-Home HD DVR and select other set-top boxes. The app offers DISH customers instant access to the local weather in up to 10 different locations.

"24 hours a day, seven days a week, our certified meteorologists deliver the latest weather news and forecasts," said Michael Norton, president of WeatherNation. "Moreover, our great relationships with trusted local weather experts across the nation allow us to provide focused weather information at DISH customers' fingertips on a regional and local basis."

WeatherNation (Channel 215) will be available to DISH customers nationwide during a six-week free preview and will join the lineup of DISH's America's Top 120 programming package and above.

About Weather Nation TV, Inc.

WeatherNation TV, Inc., headquartered in Denver, produces a suite of services including the WeatherNation TV network, which provides 24/7 coverage of current and severe weather news and information in a compelling, meteorologist-hosted format, available in both HD and standard definition. WeatherNation® supports the weather-related needs of a variety of clients ranging from local broadcasters, to cable/satellite operators, to publishers and original equipment manufacturers. WeatherNation's award-winning digital platform includes over-the-top services with the industry's most robust degree of interactivity, complemented by an easy-to-navigate website with the most relevant weather information. WeatherNation was recently recognized by CableFax as the best in the industry in the area of Connected TV/Smart TV.

About DISH

DISH Network Corp. (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiaries, provides approximately 13.978 million pay-TV subscribers, as of Dec. 31, 2014, with the highest-quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value. Subscribers enjoy a high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 250 company.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice to see them finally admit to adding the channel ... two days later ...


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Has Dish lost customers? It seems Dish had over 14 Million at one point.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

mwdxer said:


> Has Dish lost customers? It seems Dish had over 14 Million at one point.


I don't remember the numbers, but yes. Dish's issue is they are not able offer a decent broadband service at this point.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't see broadband as having anything to do with Dish... yes they sell a service, but that doesn't seem to be Dish's main selling point for TV.

Dish has been floating back and forth across that 14 million line now... most companies seem to have plateaued essentially for the moment... partly due to emerging technologies and partly due to a still stifled economy.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

In the case of cable, folks can cut their TV subscription, but they still hold on to their broadband. Dish and Direct are not in that position.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wilf said:


> In the case of cable, folks can cut their TV subscription, but they still hold on to their broadband. Dish and Direct are not in that position.


DISH and DirecTV have their own ways of diversifying (separate from cable's "broadband" offerings). The plateau in TV subscribers in the US is not the end of the story for either provider. It is frustrating to be close to a "milestone" number when subscriber numbers fluctuate ... it is hard to celebrate the 14 millionth customer more than once.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So, how is WN handling the current outbreaks?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wilf said:


> In the case of cable, folks can cut their TV subscription, but they still hold on to their broadband. Dish and Direct are not in that position.


I have cable for internet only... and Dish for TV... so I really don't need Dish to offer a broadband option. Cool for them if they do, but it isn't a motivating factor in my decision to be with Dish.

In fact... years ago (2002) when I moved into the new home I lived in for a while, I could not get cable! Cable was supposed to have buried neighborhood cable before I moved in... but they didn't. When the phone and other utilities were burying their lines as the roads were being paved, Time Warner did nothing... when I moved into the house and called Time Warner, they scheduled an installation for a MONTH later and put me on a waiting list... a week went by and I was talking to neighbors and found out we were all on the same waiting list... then dug further and found out we were on the waiting list because Time Warner didn't even have a plan yet to run cable for our street! Think about that... they were taking reservations for work they had no plans to do!

I called Dish... they could have installed the same day I called! I told them that was too fast  Had Dish installed a couple of days later once I had moved my TV to the new home... 2-3 months later Time Warner finally came and buried cable on my street... dug up and screwed up my front and side yard in the process... all long after when they had scheduled me for a known-impossible installation!

But I digress... I usually have a choice of cable or phone companies for internet access... and I'm fine keeping my Dish for TV separate and don't really need Dish to have an internet option.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ditto for me. When we first moved into this house (Thanksgiving 1995), cable (not TWC, btw) was the expedient way to get TV. 30-32 analog channels.

I worked in DC over the week, came home on the weekend, wife was living here.

I finally got a job in the area, for Sprint local telephone. We got DSL in July 2000 (128K up, 512K down - we were living good) went through some speed upgrades along the way

Got dissatisfied with the lack of channels on cable. Got Dish in Oct 2000, but kept cable lifeline for Locals. Kept experimenting with OTA antenna. Finally got a reasonably solid reception of our locals - just in time for Dish to start offering locals (Big4) for Raleigh. That plus Superstations held us until Dish started offering ALL the DMA locals, where we finally dropped the Superstations.

Finally got to where the 640K up 3M down DSL wasn't enough. So we went back to cable for internet only, plus VOIP for phone (dropping Centurylink completely)

And that's where I'm at...


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> So, how is WN handling the current outbreaks?


Guess nobody's watching the weather.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Guess nobody's watching the weather.


The weather is fine here ... but to answer you question, WN is covering the storms as well as showing regional weather for the rest of the country (15 minutes of watching). The other weather channel is also covering the storm.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I have cable for internet only... and Dish for TV... so I really don't need Dish to offer a broadband option. Cool for them if they do, but it isn't a motivating factor in my decision to be with Dish.
> 
> In fact... years ago (2002) when I moved into the new home I lived in for a while, I could not get cable! Cable was supposed to have buried neighborhood cable before I moved in... but they didn't. When the phone and other utilities were burying their lines as the roads were being paved, Time Warner did nothing... when I moved into the house and called Time Warner, they scheduled an installation for a MONTH later and put me on a waiting list... a week went by and I was talking to neighbors and found out we were all on the same waiting list... then dug further and found out we were on the waiting list because Time Warner didn't even have a plan yet to run cable for our street! Think about that... they were taking reservations for work they had no plans to do!
> 
> ...


The same exact set up for me. I like Comcast internet and I like DISH for TVS.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Guess nobody's watching the weather.


 I am. Weather Nation keeps on top of the watches and warnings. But while The Weather Channel has coverage I will look at both channels.

The Weather Channel has bite explanations on what is happening also live shots as well live videos from storm chasers.

I still like Weather Nation because there is 24 hour weather coverage.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, sorry... I didn't mean to keep derailing the topic.

On topic, though... honestly... the national weather channels don't do much for me except the maps look cool in HD! I tend to rely on my local station (WRAL-5) for weather. Between their Web site, mobile apps, and local telecasts I get all the relevant weather info I need and rarely need the national weather information beyond that.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

A welcome addition, though OTA KUSA (Denver) has has Weather Nation on channel 9.2. Get local weather during WN commercial breaks; a nice arrangement. So, compared to Weather Channel, DISH made a great move.


----------



## craige10 (Apr 15, 2009)

WN is SD and stretched or compressed weirdly. My wife pays almost no attention to tech stuff, and within 90 seconds of watching WN asked what the crap I had on, and could I get it off? Watched while tornados were developing in Texas. TWC had two meteorologists and their severe weather specialist working the storms. WN was talking about tomorrow's weather (just standard forecasts) in the southeast. WN looks like a bunch of amateurs with a videocam and a cheap computer graphics package. I agree that TWC runs too many documentaries, but when something severe comes along, they go back to live programming. And yes, I could watch Kait Parker 24/7.....


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

So, you joined 6 years ago, with an email address for a user ID and this is where you make your very first post?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> WN is SD and stretched or compressed weirdly. My wife pays almost no attention to tech stuff, and within 90 seconds of watching WN asked what the crap I had on, and could I get it off? Watched while tornados were developing in Texas. TWC had two meteorologists and their severe weather specialist working the storms. WN was talking about tomorrow's weather (just standard forecasts) in the southeast. WN looks like a bunch of amateurs with a videocam and a cheap computer graphics package. I agree that TWC runs too many documentaries, but when something severe comes along, they go back to live programming. And yes, I could watch Kait Parker 24/7.....


like I wrote Weather Nation is great when The Weather Channel has those meaningless reality shows on.

On my receiver there are both Weather Nation in HD and SD.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> WN is SD and stretched or compressed weirdly. My wife pays almost no attention to tech stuff, and within 90 seconds of watching WN asked what the crap I had on, and could I get it off? Watched while tornados were developing in Texas. TWC had two meteorologists and their severe weather specialist working the storms. WN was talking about tomorrow's weather (just standard forecasts) in the southeast. WN looks like a bunch of amateurs with a videocam and a cheap computer graphics package. I agree that TWC runs too many documentaries, but when something severe comes along, they go back to live programming. And yes, I could watch Kait Parker 24/7.....


Interesting as I watch the HD version I don't seem to notice any wierd streching or compression. Looks fine to me.

Also everytime I turned them on over the past several days they seem to be talking about sever weather in Texas and the south. The only time they didn't talk about sever weather was when they ran their "Local Weather Now" segment every 5-10 minutes.


----------

